# Nachbearbeiten (Aufhellen) von Videos



## Shiivva (26. April 2002)

Hi!

Suche ein Programm, mit dem ich Videos (avi oder mpg) nachbearbeiten kann, insbes. in Bezug auf Helligkeit.
Hab hier ein Video, was sehr dunkel ist und das würde ich gerne heller machen.
Hab gelesen, dass das mit VirtualDub gehen soll...da find ich aber so ne Funktion nicht...

Also, weiss jemand wie das funktioniert? 

Grüsse,
Shiivva


----------



## Kaethe (26. April 2002)

Unter Virtual Dub---Filters----add----Brightness/Contrast.
Damit sollte es gehen.


----------

